# Whats killing my hybrids?



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

We had put some hybrid stripers in our pond...Since then Ive found about five of them dead.Looks like something is eating its throat out...then leaving it...If it was a flathead I think he'd eat the whole thing.Im guessing turtle but havent really seen anything other than paint turtles.I did get two smaller snappers earlier last month.But they was lil guys...maybe 2-3lbs.This is starting to make me made....it needs to stop.Any ideas?thanks


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hard to say what is directly killing them, but if their "throats" are eaten out, it's a good possiblity the turtles are taking advantage of the situation.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Have you been catching any lately Jim? They're pretty sensitive to being caught when the water is warm and will literally fight themselves to death. Is it possible they were caught, then died shortly thereafter and the turtles just munched on the carcass?


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Havent been catchin them.I did catch a few not long after they was put in back in the spring.But nothing since then...All the turtles I see are paint turtles.I remove any snappers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

The painted turtles are just as much interested in eatting those dead hybrids as the snappers are  There really is a whole list of reasons why they might be dying. If you could post a picture of one that isn't too decayed I can probably point you in the direction of what is causing it.


----------

